# Sony A-900 question



## jacsul (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey,

I have a question, I recieved an A900 recently and was wondering if it's possible to use my laptop as live view with this camera?


Thanks


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 2, 2011)

I do not think so.


----------



## skieur (Aug 11, 2011)

jacsul said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a question, I recieved an A900 recently and was wondering if it's possible to use my laptop as live view with this camera?
> 
> ...



I think there is a HDMI jack on the 900.  If there is, have you tried connecting it to your laptop while using live view?

skieur


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 12, 2011)

^^^^

lol


----------

